# Episode 3



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The title of Star Wars, Episode 3 is ......
"REVENGE OF THE SITH".


Which will flow nicely with Episode 6, "RETURN OF THE JEDI".


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

For a change, I'm not disappointed by a prequel's title. This movie can be nothing short of phenomenal, and if they screw this one up, it'll be amazing.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I'm very keen on seeing this. I am one of the few who have actually liked the latest two episodes. I thought they were pretty much as good as the original three. Please, no laughing!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HA! HAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAHAHAH!

Now that I've composed myself over spauldings last post, don't you believe for one second Z that they can't screw it up. Lucas is a hack, after all, who makes up the **** as he goes along. He was after all, at his daughters behest, going to put that *** boy group N'Sync in the last one until common sense took reign. Any movie with that idiot creature Jar Jar Binks can't be all that good. Only if Vader is present in full armour will it be worth the ticket price.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Me-sa doesn't think that this-sa will be all that great-sa.... me-sa wasn't much impressed with the last two, to be honest-sa.  

Okay, Episode One was decent, but Episode Two was just an excuse to show off the fact that they can overload a movie with special CGI effects! It barely even had a plot!  If they can restore the series to what it was in the first three (rather, the last three.... ironically) then I'll be pleased-as-punch.... or.... something like that.


----------

